# Egg laying



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi I haven't been here in a while ...but I have 4 girls in one cage 2 boys in a separate cage ..they have alternate days out of cages ...there is NO nests in the cages...I have no interest in breeding 
...... in the past week one of my females ...not sure which one ..laid 4 eggs over 7 days ...I immediately removed ..most broke on the fall ....they are not fertilized eggs ....
Why is it happening and what do i do ...I already lost a bird to egg bound ....I tried to get her to a vet they refused her they offered to euthanasia her the next day ..but she didn't make it 
Thanks in advance 
Dorothy


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Dorothy
Welcome back, this is an excellent post and it's well worth a read, hopefully it'll help Chronic Egg-laying Causes, Effects and Treatments


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The article in the previous post has great info in it, I would definitely find a different vet, if they are not capable or willing to help in a an emergency. Make sure that your birds are getting adequate calcium, egg formation uses a lot of calcium and if there is not adequate calcium in the diet the body will begin pulling it from the bones. What type of diet to the birds get?


----------

